# Latest you can ride the Alps?



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Trying to plan the honeymoon for next September-ish and would like to put some tires on the dirt while we are over there. Want to swing through both Switzerland and Austria, not sure if that helps narrow things down or not. What would be the latest we could get some decent riding in, and if that limits the riding, where would it limit it to?

Thanks

Edit: i would add that we would be mostly after XC type riding, but do enjoy the tech.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

I live in Villach, Austria. You should be able to get good rides into Oct. In fact, at Leogang we did a great ride in late Sept and enjoyed discounted lift service for the Big 5 Challenge. I was sunny and very nice - bibs and short sleeve weather. 

I just did a nice night ride on my local trails. Very little snow below 900m so far this year. But ground is frozen.


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent! And thank you.


----------

